
Robots Track Moving Objects with Unprecedented Precision - headalgorithm
http://news.mit.edu/2019/robots-track-moving-objects-unprecedented-precision-0219
======
Animats
From the article:

 _System uses RFID tags to home in on targets._

 _Robots using the system can locate tagged objects within 7.5 milliseconds,
on average, and with an error of less than a centimeter._

If you get to tag your targets with active tags, tracking them isn't usually
that hard. Might be useful for motion capture.

~~~
mlevental
you're wrong. RFID is generally a very poor way to track/locate. have you ever
played with a tile? they're not accurate to 1cm (yes I know they use ble).

~~~
Animats
The point is that if you get to tag your objects with something, it's far
easier than dealing with un-prepped objects. What they have here is a better
way of locating RFID tags.

The real application for this is automated checkout, where the RFID tags on
all the items get read. If you have good location, you can compare the item's
visual image and its tag for discrepancies.

